# Psychic channels



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

Keep your psychic channels open:thankyou:


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

I knew that.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

oh good


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

How is i supose ta pick up anything, cause ifn i takes me shiny hat off to recive, won't i get's the evil channel's to. :dunno:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Not if you continue to take your meds.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

twolilfishies said:


> Keep your psychic channels open:thankyou:


Is that part of the SYFY network programing on direct tv:scratch


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Dean said:


> Not if you continue to take your meds.


LOL! I like that, :congrat:


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

The evil ones that get in can be easily blocked with a sort of psychic duct tape:sssh:
The secrets of psychics :2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

After we done our tin foil hats try this...Banish Bad Luck
Speaking of tin foil hats... http://people.csail.mit.edu/rahimi/helmet/ :scratch
I adjusted my hat and it came in clear, try it now.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

hmmm, that link didnt like me


----------



## questor (Nov 9, 2008)

If I could just get one of the voices in my head to answer the ringing in my ears, then the line wouldn't be busy.


----------

